# Swordfish bite in feb-march



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

How is swordfish bite in the gulf in the early spring?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

One shot has been killing it all winter.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Keithcooking said:


> How is swordfish bite in the gulf in the early spring?


I have caught Swords in every month of the year. You literally can't find another offshore gamefish that offers action in water from 45 degrees to 95 degrees. Swords are year-round.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Whats a swordfish?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I dunno about bigger swords Wade but I do sell the baby swordfish for bait


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Keith, have you targeted Swords here before?


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

We have once this fall, had several knockdowns over the night but no hook ups. Im open to all suggestions lol. We went to spur


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are getting knockdowns, just a matter of fine tuning what you already are doing.

*edit* In all seriousness, it's not rocket science. Our first sword trip, years ago, was to the Spur. I knew diddly squat about it. We were using two 50's. One on the corner and one off the rigger. No balloons, no LP lights, no line counters, no fancy squid rigging, no breakaway weights....just some squid from a box, (3 per rig hooked in the mantle), a green glow stick on the swivel and a 20oz egg sinker. We went 3 for 5. If you are there when they are biting, you will get bit. Our best night was 6 for 8. Look up how to core a swordfish too. Helps with the taste. Stay with it and be persistent, it pays off....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Keithcooking said:


> How is swordfish bite in the gulf in the early spring?




Time of year doesn’t matter. Water quality, currents, where the bait is, and moon phase is what matters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

